# Michael Bane Hallowe'en podcast!



## Carol (Oct 31, 2007)

Got problems with Vampires, Werewolves, Zombies, and "other monsters...but not including Hillary Clinton"?   

Michael Bane (host of Downrange Television on the Outdoor Channel) has a special Hallowe'en podcast.   Enjoy 


http://www.downrange.tv/podcast.htm


----------

